# Gentoo avec Nix ?

## Slashounet

Bonjour,

J'ai testé il y a quelques temps NixOS dont je trouvais le concept assez séduisant. Et suite à la présentation au FOSDEM, je dois dire que ça me donne envie de l'utiliser sérieusement. Mais bon, ça fait 10 ans que je tourne avec des Gentoo et je me vois mal abandonner mes petites habitudes.

En cherchant un peu, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un overlay proposant Nix (le système de paquets de NixOS). Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà utilisé ? Je me demandais si c'était possible (et pertinent) de remplacer partiellement Portage par Nix tout en gardant une certaine compatiblité. L'idée est floue pour le moment, je n'ai pas encore étudié profondément Nix et NixOS, mais de loin un mélange Portage - Nix me parait intéressant.

/

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Est-ce que Nix est compatible avec Portage (arbre et /var/db/pkg) ? si oui, ça ira.

Mais les seuls gestionnaires de paquets que je connaisse sont Portage, Paludis et Pkgcore.

L'autre option est d'installer Gentoo Prefix dans ton Nix

----------

## geekounet

Portage fourni dpkg et rpm aussi, c'est pour autant que c'est utilisable conjointement avec.  :Wink: 

----------

